# Gisele Bundchen - Dolce & Gabbana Fall Winter 2007 Fashion Show - (x32)



## Kurupt (24 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Buterfly (24 Mai 2011)

:thx: für meinen Liebling


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (25 Juni 2011)

Elegant und sexy sieht sie aus! 

DANKE fürs hochladen Kurupt! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Juni 2011)

:thx: für Gisele


----------

